# Opening a bank account - Do I need to do it in branch



## paulocon (26 May 2010)

Hi all,

Looking to open a bank account at a branch where I already have an existing account. Anyone know if this has to be done in-branch (tricky due to location+work)?


----------



## Boyd (26 May 2010)

Most banks allow you to post an application. If you already have an account with them they will be more relaxed in documentation needed as well


----------



## hfp (28 May 2010)

or there's always internet applications if your bank has that facility...


----------

